# OT - CBS commissioned Star Trek paintings



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi guys, I just wanted to share a real exciting project for me. During the past months I've been working on a commission for CBS of ships from the Star Trek TV Universe. They contacted me after seeing the Trek ship art I had done for Polar Lights. Apparently they became aware of the paintings when the kits were re-released.
The art is for the style guide that Trek licensees receive. All ships are similar in attitude and lighting for brand consistency.
All the paintings are 20" x 30". They are painted in acrylics, airbrushed and traditional brush on archival watercolor board.

I'l post images over the next few days.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Gorgeous! Loved your PL box art. If the others are anything like this one they'll all be great! Thanks for posting Chris.

Regards,
Matt


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, magnificent!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Chris, congrats! They could have chosen a better artist to do the Enterprise!


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Couldn't happen to a better (or more talented) guy. Congratulations on getting the work, and looking forward to even more results.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

instant computer wallpaper!


----------



## StyreneDude (Nov 16, 2012)

Fantastic! I've always admired your work. I have your PL Wolf Man print...it remains my favorite Wolf Man art to this day.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

CeeDub,

How cool is that? (Obviously a rhetorical question). Now if *ONLY* J.J. Abrams and his gang of hacks would use your paintings as a style guide - !!! In the meantime I will await the limited edition prints with bated breath.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

What a great opportunity!! Congratulations!!:thumbsup:

Looking forward to seeing your work. I've been a fan since I first saw your work with Polar Lights, Wolf Man, 3 Stooges, etc.

Very Cool!

- Denis


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Fantastic! I have that signed box art from you for the refit. Love it!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Very impressive.Makes you want to join the crew of the Enterprise.No bloody A,no bloody B,no bloody C.:thumbsup:


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Terrific work, Chris, as always!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks guys! Here's Voyager. Again, they specified that lighting and angle be similar in the pieces.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

tch. The starboard cargo door is 1.5mm too narrow! TOTALLY inaccurate!!!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> tch. The starboard cargo door is 1.5mm too narrow! TOTALLY inaccurate!!!


DAMN!!! I _KNEW_ someone like JP would notice that!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

John P said:


> tch. The starboard cargo door is 1.5mm too narrow! TOTALLY inaccurate!!!


Picky, picky, picky.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

His glasses are 1.5mm off his nose.....Congrats,Chris.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Yeah, congratulations! You do such great work! These images are beautiful!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

A few stars in the background would be great as well.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

xsavoie said:


> A few stars in the background would be great as well.


They specified no background. The art is to be composited onto a collection of standard backgrounds that they have. Here's a sample that they are already using, with my 1701-A painting on a hang-card. 










That being said, I stipulated in the contract that the paintings be returned to me. Right now the ships look like they are stuck on, so I am adding simple backgrounds inspired by Hubble images. The ships need to exist in an environment. So I understand and appreciate your comment!

And thank you again for all of the nice comments and congratulations.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Here's the 1701-D.










A little personal critique - this is probably the weakest of the group. It's not a good angle for the ship (even though it had to be at the same angle as the others), and I got so caught up in all of the details that I think I missed the forest for the trees, so to speak.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

xsavoie said:


> A few stars in the background would be great as well.


For the TOS 1701, it is just the scene from _The Immunity Syndrome_.
The others just followed her. See, it makes sense now.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

ChrisW said:


> Here's the 1701-D...A little personal critique - this is probably the weakest of the group. It's not a good angle for the ship...


It's not your fault; the NCC-1701-D doesn't _have_ any good angles.


----------



## modelguy1 (Sep 10, 2011)

so right you are Zombie!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

U.S.S. Defiant from Deep Space Nine.











CBS wanted representation for all of the different TV series, but preferred a ship rather than the space station itself.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Fantastic work and congratz on getting the hire. We still have the signed print you did still hanging in a place of honor in our hallway.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

The TOS Enterprise on the first page actually looks like a real plastic model of the finest detail.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Congrats! I'm sure CBS will be pleased!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Congratulations, Chris! Beautiful work! Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

It's funny no one ever says the Defiant has no good angles. I think the D looks just fine from that one. The Defiant on the other hand has always looked like an ugly turtle, and the Voyager like a shoe with warp engines. But that's just me!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I always thought the Defiant shape would make a good waffle iron.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I always thought it looked like a squashed Dust Buster after the truck backed over it!
The Defiant is still a cool design IMO

Mike


----------



## modelguy1 (Sep 10, 2011)

The waffle iron comment slayed me- I am giggling even as I settle into my chair to watch the Hobbit. Hey- its not cheating, is it?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Last in the series, the NX-01.










I think this one turned out pretty well. Even with all of the detail I don't think I lost sight of the overall effect of a metallic ship with the blue under- and back-lighting. And I know some folks are vocal >COU_JohnP_GH!< about their dislike of the design but I'm pretty fond of it.

Anyway, I hope you all like them and that the Trek fans felt I did the ships justice.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I think they all look fantastic! Well done!

Mike


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Surprised that anyone could make the NX-01 look really good but you did :thumbsup: , never thought she was ugly but never took a shine to her.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

All those paintings look great--neat project!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Chris, I have never seen any art that you have done, that was less than awesome!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> And I know some folks are vocal >COU_JohnP_GH!< about their dislike of the design but I'm pretty fond of it.


:lol: Who me?

Like I always say when somebody does a nice model of it, "That's a lovely, well-done rendering of that fugly little ship."


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> :lol: Who me?
> 
> Like I always say when somebody does a nice model of it, "That's a lovely, well-done rendering of that fugly little ship."


 
 heh!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Absolutely Stunning Artwork Chris :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Congratulations!!
Denis


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Thank you again for the nice comments!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Seriously beautiful work! Thanks for sharing.

Would you mind posting the refit against the black background?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I didn't even know you did paintings like these, they are great. I can understand why they wanted you to do the job for them. These are beautiful and greatly accurate paintings of the ships. Again, fantastic!


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Outstanding work!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

All excellent paintings, Chris!!:thumbsup:

I'm certain you have a great time working on these!

Very Cool!

- Denis


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Thank you again guys.


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Can you say what sort of products they'll be on - obviously toys by the looks of the mock-up art. Or are they out there already?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Bobj812 said:


> Can you say what sort of products they'll be on - obviously toys by the looks of the mock-up art. Or are they out there already?


Don't know Bob, could be anything and everything...or nothing? Guess I'll have to wait and see!


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Outstanding work*

Excellent work !!!!


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

ChrisW said:


> Don't know Bob, could be anything and everything...or nothing? Guess I'll have to wait and see!


Well, cool! Guess we'll have to keep our eyes open for them. Again, excellent work, and thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

ChrisW said:


> Don't know Bob, could be anything and everything...or nothing? Guess I'll have to wait and see!


This appears to be one of the first: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=381812


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Ensign Eddie said:


> This appears to be one of the first: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=381812


 
Hey, cool! Thanks for pointing that out!


----------

